# [Bug] Retour de veille, écran qui plante et devient neigeux



## Az. (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Petit problème, pas systématique, qui se produit depuis semaines environs et qui m'est arrivé 3fois pour le moment.

Lorsque je reouvre le mac, qui était resté en veille, voir quand la batterie tombe en rade et lorsque je rebranche le tout sur l'adaptateur puis reouvre l'ecran, l'ecran se met a planter immédiatement. Il ne répond plus du tout, et ressemble a ses vieilles tv parasitées avec pleins de neiges, voir au debut du générique de la serie tv "Au dela du reel" (n'essayez pas de regler votre televiseur...). Il est bien entendu impossible de jouer du trackpad, et rien n'y fait, le seul moyen de le refaire marcher est un reboot via le bouton. Et au redemarrage tout est nickel.

J'ai fait un test du disque dur via l'utilitaire fourni, aucun soucis.
J'ai reparé les autorisations, aucun problème non plus.

Je sèche un peu...

Le matériel est un Mbp 17" disque dur 7200tours 2go de mémoire et cadencé à 2.6ghz
L'OS est Leopard avec les dernieres maj.

Auriez vous une idée?

Cdt,


----------



## Az. (27 Mars 2008)

Ce problème ne semble pas inspirer grand monde.
Dois je directement contacter l'applestore pour faire jouer l'applecare?


----------



## gece (27 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai rencontré le même problème avec mon macbook pro 2,4 (dernière génération). Ça m'est arrivé deux fois. La première, après une mise en veille et en ouvrant l'écran. La seconde avec safari (mais je ne pense pas que ça vienne du logiciel), mais cet aspect d'écran brouiller étant délimité par un message illisible du navagiteur. Et dans les deux cas, impossible de reprendre la main.  La première fois, c'était il y a 15 jours (3 jours après acheté le portable) et ça m'est arrivé il y a deux heures. j'ai initialisé la pram et fait un nettoyage avec Onyx. J'espère que ça ne se reproduira pas.
GC


----------



## Az. (27 Mars 2008)

De mon coté j'ai fait un test complet avec Techtool deluxe, et que ce soit la mémoire vidéo ou le disque dur, voir la carte graphique, pour lui tout est nickel. Si c'est un bug logiciel ou de l'OS j'aimerai bien comprendre. hé hé...

Au moins ça me rassure a demi-mesure en me disant que je ne suis pas le seul.


----------



## gece (27 Mars 2008)

La première fois que c'est arrivé, j'ai fait le test AHT (ou ATH?) (fourni sur le DVD d'installation). Idem, aucun problème matériel signalé. Je préférerais que ce soit un problème de logiciel plutôt que matériel (que ça ne vienne pas de la carte graphique par exemple).


----------



## Az. (2 Avril 2008)

N'y aurait il aucune personne capable de nous expliquer la nature de notre probleme?


----------



## gece (4 Mai 2008)

Pour relancer la discussion.
Mon macbook pro a été changé suite à ce problème.
Le nouveau que j'ai depuis 1 mois environ a également le même problème (apparu 15 jours plus tard). J'ai fait tous les tests (AHT, reinitialisation de la pram, du gestionnaire d'énergie), pas de problème matériel détecté (test en boucle)... et pas de changement. Il est nécessaire de forcer l'ordinateur pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.
L'ordinateur est à jour aussi bien au regard du système que du matériel.
Je pense que c'est davantage un problème de système (sauf à penser que je n'ai pas de chance).
La 10.5.3 résoudra peut-être le problème... En attendant c'est pénible.
GC


----------



## tri-une (16 Juin 2008)

bonjour a tous,

moi aussi je fais remonter ce fil de discussion... jai un 

*power book pro 15"* , dont voici les caractéristiques...

_Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8S2167)
  Version du noyau :    Darwin 8.11.1

  Nom du modèle :    MacBook Pro 15"
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBookPro1,1
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :    2.16 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de noyaux :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    2 Mo
  Mémoire :    1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    667 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MBP11.0055.B08
  Version SMC :    1.2f10
  Numéro de série :    W8617CRAVWX_

et voila quelque temps (en novembre ) que jai reçu en cadeau ce mac (achete sur ebay)
et en effet (comme vos temoignages) des la deuxieme utlisation il y a eu cet enneigement de l'ecran apres une mise en veille automatique...

es ce vraiment un souci technique qui apparait sur TOUT les power book ??? ou y a til un serie a defaut ???
y a t il une solution ??
J'aurai aimer revendre mon ordi (pour des raisons financieres) e je suis tres embetee pour mettre un prix avec ce bug....

merci de vos reponses

tri


----------



## rodrigo01 (31 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être trop pour relancer la discussion mais j'ai eu plus ou moins le même problème sur mon ibook G4 à l'époque où il était encore sous garanti, la carte mère avait été remplacée... j'ai à nouveau le même problème 2 ans après, je pense que mon mac est décédé 
Un pote sous PC a eu les mêmes soucis, même diagnostic changement de carte mère...


----------

